# Weekly Competition 2021-29



## Mike Hughey (Jul 20, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U F' U2 R U R U2 R2 U2 R
*2. *U' F' R U R' U' F' R U2 R' F
*3. *R2 F U2 R U R' U2 R U R U'
*4. *R U' R2 U' R2 F' U2 R' U' R' U'
*5. *R' U R U' R' U2 R U2 F R U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D B2 D2 F D2 R2 D2 R B2 D' R2 U2 D2 F2 U B2 L F' D'
*2. *L' B' D2 F U D' B U R' F2 L2 F2 U' D' L2 U' F2 B2 R
*3. *D' R2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 U F' L R F' L2 D2 B' F2 D
*4. *F L D2 L' B2 L2 U2 R F2 U L2 R' U B2 R D' B2 L'
*5. *F U2 D F' B' L' F2 D' B D R2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 R

*4x4x4*
*1. *F' R2 B D B' L F' B2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 U' R2 U' B U Uw2 F' U2 Fw2 F' U B' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 D' Rw2 F Rw' L F' D Rw Fw F2 R2 Uw' Fw D'
*2. *R2 D2 L2 D2 B' D2 F B D' U R' F R B2 R F' D F' L2 Uw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 U' B' D2 Rw2 F L2 U' L2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' U' D2 F Uw' R2 Uw Fw' F R2 Fw2
*3. *R' U F2 R2 D2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 R2 L2 F2 L D2 F' D2 B D' R' Rw2 B2 Uw2 R F L' Uw2 Rw2 D2 L' F' L2 D2 U' Fw2 B Uw F' R2 Rw' Fw F2 Uw' U' L Fw2 B
*4. *B R' U B2 R2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 B' R' D R L2 B' Uw2 Rw2 L U' D2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 D' F2 R U2 F' U Fw D B Rw' U Fw' Rw Uw2 D2 Fw Uw2
*5. *B2 R D' F2 D B' L' D' L2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 B2 U' B R2 F2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 U' R' Fw2 L' D2 L2 D2 U Fw' D' B' L D' Uw' F Rw B2 L2 Fw' F' Uw

*5x5x5*
*1. *B Rw R2 U' R Uw2 Dw D Fw' D2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw' L2 Uw2 Dw' Lw2 D' R Lw U' D2 F U' R L2 F2 D2 R2 Dw L2 U2 Rw U L' R U2 R Bw2 B Rw Dw Lw2 Bw' Lw2 R L' Uw2 R' Fw' R' Bw Lw2 R D2 L' U2 Fw2 F' R2
*2. *Dw Rw' Bw2 Fw2 L' B' Fw' Rw Dw' R F2 D' Bw' D U' Rw Dw Lw' Fw2 Bw' U D2 Dw2 B2 R L Fw' Bw' L2 Uw2 R Lw' D U2 R' Lw D2 Uw2 B' Uw' Bw2 Fw L2 R Bw Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 L U2 R2 Lw Bw Dw Fw2 Uw2 R' Dw D L2
*3. *Dw' Uw' Rw Bw' B' Uw2 F' Dw' U2 Bw2 L2 R' Dw R2 Fw Dw2 L' Bw2 L Rw' B Bw' F2 U' B' L' U Rw' Lw2 R L2 Uw2 R B U' L2 Dw D' Lw F' Dw' Bw' U Rw2 Lw2 L B2 Uw2 F2 Lw' Bw' U2 Fw' Lw' L2 Dw2 D2 Lw2 Fw2 R'
*4. *F' Lw Dw D2 R' F2 Uw R2 U' F L F' U Lw2 U Dw L Rw2 Fw' R2 D B R Uw2 B2 Dw Uw' U Fw Lw' B2 R' Lw Fw2 Rw' L' R F2 Rw' Lw' Dw2 Fw2 B2 Lw' U' Fw U F2 Lw2 Rw2 F2 Dw' Rw' B Dw2 D Lw Bw Dw2 B
*5. *Fw F' Bw U2 L B R Fw2 Rw2 Lw B' D' B2 Dw' F' Lw' F' Lw2 F2 Bw Rw' Fw2 R' B L2 R2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 U F2 D' Lw2 Uw Rw2 B Lw' U2 Rw' Lw2 R2 Uw2 Rw' Bw2 Rw2 U2 Bw2 U D2 L2 Uw2 Lw2 Uw D' L Bw2 Fw2 R Lw B

*6x6x6*
*1. *Fw Rw F 3Rw2 Lw2 3Fw Dw' Rw2 U 3Fw' U L' R2 3Fw2 Dw' B' U' F L' 3Rw' D2 Fw B' F2 Bw2 Dw2 D2 3Uw' L' 3Rw 3Uw' Fw 3Uw2 Fw B2 Dw Uw Rw Dw2 3Fw2 F B Uw' L2 D2 Fw Lw' F R2 Dw' 3Uw2 Fw2 U R Fw Bw Dw R2 B' D2 R' 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 L' Uw 3Uw' R' L2 B' U' 3Uw D F U2 R2 Uw 3Uw' Dw2
*2. *U2 3Uw2 R2 Rw' L2 3Uw 3Rw U2 Rw' D R 3Fw' Fw2 L 3Fw2 Uw2 Dw2 F B' Dw 3Rw2 R Fw 3Fw' Lw' 3Fw L2 D F Fw2 B Uw F2 R' Fw' Rw L' Dw 3Uw R Dw B F2 U 3Fw2 Lw Dw' L' D' Uw Bw D Uw2 Bw' 3Uw Fw' 3Uw2 Bw U' Fw' 3Rw2 Rw' Uw' B' L2 Lw U Lw' Rw' Bw2 Dw L' F Dw Fw' R2 L' Rw B2 3Uw
*3. *U' B' Fw2 3Rw2 3Uw B2 U' 3Uw' 3Rw' Uw2 Fw R 3Rw2 Rw Uw2 F2 Uw D 3Uw2 B R' D' Bw Uw' F2 B2 Uw D' Bw Dw2 D2 3Fw2 Dw D2 Bw2 Uw Lw 3Rw2 Rw' F' 3Uw 3Rw F U 3Fw' 3Rw Dw2 Lw' U' Dw' D 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Uw Dw' Bw Rw Uw' Fw' Lw R Fw' Lw L Bw L2 3Uw' Rw Fw 3Rw2 U' F' 3Fw2 Bw' U2 3Uw Bw 3Uw Rw2 R2
*4. *3Uw' 3Fw F' 3Rw U' Lw2 3Uw B2 3Fw R2 B' 3Uw' 3Fw R 3Fw R B Dw2 Bw' 3Fw L F2 3Uw2 L2 Fw' 3Fw' F2 Lw' Fw2 D' F Uw2 L' U' B U 3Fw' Uw' R2 Uw L' F 3Rw' B R2 Lw2 Rw Uw2 R' Fw U' 3Fw U2 F' Fw' R2 3Uw2 L Lw2 Rw' Fw2 L 3Rw2 Lw 3Uw2 Lw 3Fw B2 Bw Uw2 Fw Dw' Lw U' Bw2 3Fw Fw 3Rw Dw' F2
*5. *Dw2 F' Uw' 3Uw' B U' Fw' L B' Uw' D2 B F2 D' Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 R' Rw2 D' U' B2 Fw2 3Uw' 3Rw' Rw2 Dw Rw2 Bw 3Fw2 Fw F' L' Uw2 F' Lw' 3Rw2 U2 R2 Lw2 3Uw Fw' 3Uw2 F2 U2 Lw2 U2 Dw 3Fw2 D F 3Rw F2 R' Lw' 3Uw' Bw' Uw 3Rw' R2 Uw2 L' Dw2 Fw Uw2 3Rw' D2 U2 Dw 3Rw Dw' R2 3Fw2 U' B2 Uw' F' 3Uw Fw 3Fw2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Dw 3Rw R' U' 3Rw2 Lw2 Rw F2 3Fw2 Rw' Bw D U' F' Dw Lw B2 3Fw R2 Fw2 R 3Fw 3Bw' Rw' 3Rw' 3Lw D' 3Uw' U' Fw D' Bw2 3Dw' D 3Rw B Dw2 D2 F' 3Rw Dw2 Bw 3Fw' Dw2 R2 F' L U' Fw 3Rw B2 Bw2 Rw 3Fw' Uw2 R2 Fw' B2 Bw F2 3Fw U' D2 F' B2 Uw2 U2 Dw Bw B 3Rw2 Bw2 Rw2 D' Dw' 3Uw 3Lw' B F' D2 Uw' L Fw2 Lw2 3Uw2 L Fw' U' 3Uw' F' 3Uw' 3Bw Bw2 3Uw' Bw2 3Uw B Rw 3Fw2 D
*2. *3Uw F B D' 3Bw' 3Dw 3Uw2 Rw F' 3Uw 3Dw2 B' Fw' Bw L2 U' 3Uw 3Rw2 3Uw D2 R' 3Lw Bw' 3Lw Uw R U 3Dw2 Rw Fw' Rw R B2 Fw' Uw U' Bw' Uw2 F 3Bw' R' D' U2 Lw' Uw2 L Uw2 Dw 3Uw2 3Lw2 L' 3Bw2 3Rw2 Lw' U' D2 3Rw2 B Dw Lw' 3Bw' Lw F Uw2 3Dw2 3Fw 3Uw Rw2 3Bw2 3Dw2 D U' 3Lw2 Bw2 F' Lw2 3Bw 3Fw 3Rw' Lw' Dw Rw 3Uw' R2 Dw B Dw' Rw' 3Dw D Uw Fw U 3Rw2 Rw B' Bw' 3Bw' 3Dw' 3Bw'
*3. *F 3Bw2 3Rw2 B2 3Dw L' D' L' 3Uw2 Bw' Uw L' 3Uw2 Rw' 3Dw' 3Fw2 D' Rw2 3Fw' B2 3Bw2 3Dw2 3Rw2 Bw' F' Uw2 3Dw' Lw' B2 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Lw2 L2 3Fw F2 R 3Dw2 R2 F' 3Uw 3Lw' Uw' L' D2 3Fw2 3Bw2 Uw2 R2 3Fw' 3Bw2 Uw2 3Fw' Lw U2 Dw' R D Bw2 Rw2 3Lw L' Lw U' D 3Dw2 R' Rw U Bw2 3Rw 3Uw Dw' R' 3Fw 3Lw' Uw' L' Fw Lw2 U 3Rw' 3Bw2 D2 L Uw' Fw' 3Rw' Rw2 Bw' Rw 3Uw2 Dw2 3Lw' 3Rw2 Rw Dw' L R Lw D
*4. *R' Uw' Rw2 3Bw U' Uw' F' 3Bw' D' 3Rw 3Uw2 F' B2 D2 Bw R2 D 3Lw F2 Uw' Dw' Bw' 3Dw' Rw2 F L2 3Uw2 Fw' 3Rw2 D 3Rw' L Bw2 R2 3Dw2 Rw' F2 R Rw2 Dw2 3Rw L 3Bw' R' D 3Uw' U Dw Uw' 3Rw' 3Fw B' Rw Bw2 3Fw' Rw' B' Bw' F2 Uw' 3Fw2 Bw2 B2 3Dw' D Rw2 Dw' 3Bw 3Lw U' 3Lw' 3Bw 3Rw2 3Dw 3Lw' 3Rw 3Uw Fw Dw' L F2 L2 U2 Lw2 Dw' U F2 3Rw2 B Lw Uw' Dw' Bw2 R2 Bw' 3Lw Bw2 3Uw L' 3Rw
*5. *Bw' D' 3Rw2 F' R B2 Bw2 3Dw' Fw2 F' D' F2 3Bw 3Uw2 3Dw' Bw 3Rw2 Rw2 3Lw2 3Bw B' 3Uw Dw' Bw2 B Rw2 3Fw 3Rw Uw' D' F' 3Uw F' 3Lw' B2 L' Dw2 L' R2 F U2 B' Bw2 3Rw' 3Uw Bw L' Bw' F' 3Fw2 U Bw2 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Dw2 Fw2 3Fw' 3Lw2 3Dw F' 3Lw Uw2 Rw' Dw' 3Lw2 3Uw2 3Dw' 3Lw' Fw D' Fw 3Bw2 3Fw2 3Lw' Uw' 3Dw' Dw' R' U2 3Uw 3Fw Rw2 B' D2 B2 Fw Uw L' F2 3Bw2 Dw Uw' 3Lw2 Bw' 3Bw' 3Lw' 3Uw' Rw Dw 3Bw'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' F U' R F R2 U' F' R2 U'
*2. *F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U'
*3. *R U' R' U' R2 U' F2 R U' R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U B R2 U' L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D' L' B2 U L2 D' B' F' D R' B2 Rw2 Uw
*2. *D' L' B' D B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' R' D' R2 F R' B2 L2 R2 B Rw2 Uw'
*3. *B' L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L' U2 R F2 D L' B' L2 R' U R' B' U R' Fw' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B L2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U B2 R' D2 L' B L' F2 D' R D2 B Uw2 Rw2 L' F2 U Fw2 U Rw2 L U' L' Fw2 R2 Fw' D2 B U Uw' Rw Fw U2 F' D Fw' D x2 y2
*2. *L2 D2 U2 F2 L2 F B2 D2 L2 U R' F L2 D' L' U2 L' D U2 Rw2 D B2 L Fw2 R Fw2 U' F2 L2 Uw2 U2 D2 Fw L' B2 Uw2 R Fw2 D' Uw Rw U' Fw L Uw' x
*3. *B L' D F2 U' B2 D' F' U D' F2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 R' U2 R2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 D' R' Fw2 R' D U' R Fw2 Uw2 Fw' R' U' R D' L' Uw' R' F Uw Rw' Fw2 F2 z' y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw' B2 Lw2 B2 D' R B' Dw2 F' D F' L Bw' Fw' Lw' L' F R' L' Rw' D Bw' Rw Uw2 U Rw Uw' R' Uw2 Fw D2 U2 R' D' Uw Fw2 Uw2 F Lw' D Uw L2 F2 U2 Lw2 F2 Rw' U2 F U' Rw' Uw2 Lw L' B2 F2 Bw' D' B L' 3Fw'
*2. *D Dw2 Fw U2 F B' Lw Bw2 Fw U2 B' Rw2 Fw R L Rw' D2 L2 Rw' Fw F2 Lw Dw' D2 Uw2 Bw Uw' R Uw' B L Rw2 Dw2 F2 Fw' B L2 Uw2 D2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 F Lw' F2 B' Fw' D' Dw' B Fw' Lw' Uw2 Fw' B2 R' F2 U D' F2 3Rw'
*3. *Dw' D Rw F2 Uw2 D L2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw Dw' B2 L Lw F Uw' Lw F R Lw2 L' Uw' Bw2 B' D Fw F' Lw Uw' B2 U2 Fw2 U L2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw' R Rw F' D2 F Dw2 R2 Fw2 Rw' Lw D' Dw' Lw' D Fw' B Rw' Lw' L2 Dw Fw' Dw2 U

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Fw2 Dw2 U' 3Uw' D2 Uw2 Bw2 3Fw' R2 F Fw' R' Lw Bw Fw' Lw' D2 Lw' L 3Fw2 R' L Dw' Uw' Fw' Dw U2 D' 3Uw Bw 3Uw2 R' Rw D' Lw Rw Fw2 Dw2 F' D 3Fw' L2 Lw Uw Dw' Rw2 3Uw R' 3Rw L' U' L' B D2 R Uw U Dw' 3Fw2 F' Dw2 L' Uw2 3Rw' U2 D' R2 F' L2 3Uw 3Fw Rw' B2 Uw' 3Uw2 R2 Rw2 Dw Fw Rw x' y

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Fw' Rw2 Dw B2 R2 Uw 3Fw' 3Uw' Bw2 3Bw2 Lw 3Rw L' Uw U' 3Rw2 3Lw B' 3Dw F L2 3Rw U2 3Lw2 Rw' L' D' Fw' F R' L' B2 U' L2 R2 Uw' L2 Lw Uw D' B2 L' R 3Bw2 B 3Uw Bw 3Dw2 L' Lw' U Fw' Bw' 3Lw' U' Dw D Uw' B Dw 3Lw2 Dw' B' R F2 L 3Rw Fw' R' 3Dw D' Bw B 3Lw' 3Rw2 Dw' R2 3Fw L2 D' Rw2 3Uw2 3Dw' L2 3Lw' Fw' F R' B2 R2 3Uw2 Bw 3Bw2 3Lw2 3Fw2 3Rw2 3Bw R' L' U' z' y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B' R B' L B2 D2 R' U2 L' F2 U' L2 F L2 D B' D2 L Fw Uw2
*2. *B2 L F2 L F2 L B2 R2 F2 R2 F' D B2 U B' U2 B F' D Rw2 Uw
*3. *B2 D B R2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 D U2 R2 D' L2 F U B R D' L' Fw'
*4. *L2 B' R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 R' B2 R' B' D' U' B2 D' R Uw2
*5. *B' R2 B' R' U F2 R U2 D2 L2 B R2 F' B2 D F D B2 Uw2
*6. *R F2 R' F2 R D2 L' F D' R' B' F' U B' U F R U' Fw Uw
*7. *D L B' D' F2 L F L' D2 R L2 F B L2 D2 B U2 F U Fw' Uw
*8. *B2 R U R2 D B2 L2 B2 D B2 U2 B L' F' U2 R' F U2 F' Rw' Uw'
*9. *R F2 R' F' B L' U F' R L B U2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 L B2 Rw Uw
*10. *B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 R F' L B2 D B2 D2 B2 L Uw2
*11. *B' U' L' R U2 L2 D2 L' B L' B' F' D2 F L R B Rw'
*12. *D2 R D B' L2 F' R' B' R F L D2 R2 F2 R2 F' B'
*13. *B R D2 B D' R B' L' B' U' F' U2 F B2 L2 F' D2 B L2 F' Rw' Uw'
*14. *D2 R D2 F2 R B' R D B' U2 F2 R B2 R' F2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 Rw' Uw
*15. *U' F U2 L2 U R2 U B2 U' L2 F' U B' R F' U2 F2 D R2 Fw' Uw'
*16. *U F2 L2 F R L D R L2 F2 B2 D2 L F2 U' B2 L D' Rw'
*17. *U' L' D B D' R B D' L' U2 D L2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 Rw Uw
*18. *F D2 B D2 B' U2 B2 F' D2 F' D2 L D B' D2 U2 L U' F' U Fw' Uw2
*19. *B2 U' D2 R F2 L U2 L U2 R2 B R D B2 R D' U' R F2 Rw2 Uw2
*20. *B2 L F U' F' R2 D R2 D F' R B' U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 Uw
*21. *B2 R2 U' B R U2 L2 B' L' F2 B2 L U2 R' L2 F2 D R2 Uw2
*22. *D2 L' F2 U' R2 F' L2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 D L' B U B' R2 B' Rw Uw2
*23. *D2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 U B' D B' R D2 B' F2 D' R' B Rw' Uw'
*24. *F' R2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 F' L D' R F' R2 D2 U' F Rw Uw'
*25. *D L F2 D2 L2 R U2 B2 F2 D' F' R2 B2 L D U2 B D' Rw Uw
*26. *L U D2 B R2 B F D2 B D2 U2 L R D' R2 F2 R B' F Rw Uw
*27. *R U R' U2 F2 L B2 U' D' F D' R2 U' D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U Fw
*28. *F R' B2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 D' B2 R' F' R' B' F' D2 L R' Fw' Uw
*29. *U F2 U2 R' D2 L2 F2 U2 R' F' L' F2 U2 B2 U' B' F U' F2 Uw'
*30. *F R' F D B2 F D2 B2 D B2 U2 B' U L D' F D' L Fw Uw2
*31. *U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 U R2 D2 F2 L U B U2 B D' B2 F Rw' Uw
*32. *B2 D B2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 L D B' D F' R D' F2 D' L' U Rw'
*33. *R2 D B' L U B2 R' D' B U2 F' U F2 D' B2 D B2 R2 B2 Rw
*34. *L2 U' B2 R2 B U2 D R B2 U L2 F2 B L2 F' U2 F R2 D' Fw
*35. *L B2 U2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 U2 B U L2 B2 L2 U R' B' F2 D' R Fw' Uw2
*36. *B' L' U2 R U' L U2 B L B L2 B D2 R2 U2 B U2 R U' Fw Uw2
*37. *R B2 R B' R' F' R D L' F R U2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 R' L Fw Uw'
*38. *F' L2 B' U2 B2 D B2 D R2 D' L2 D L U' F2 D' R' U2 B2 R Uw
*39. *D2 U' L2 B2 D L2 R2 B2 U R2 B' L' U F' L D2 L' D B' Rw Uw'
*40. *L2 B2 U' R2 D U F2 L' U' L U R B R' D2 R' B' F' U Rw' Uw2
*41. *L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 U' L2 F2 B' L' U' B2 F L' D' L2 F' R F
*42. *U B2 R2 D L F L2 B U2 R' U2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 D' R' Uw2
*43. *R2 U L' D2 B2 U2 B2 L' B2 U L' F L' B U' B' L B' Rw'
*44. *B' R' L2 F D2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 D' B L' F L2 U L B2 D' Rw Uw
*45. *L2 F U' L2 U L D' B D' F2 U F2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 R F'
*46. *U' D2 L' U2 B2 L' D2 L' B2 R U B R' D B2 U' F2 D' L B' Rw2 Uw'
*47. *L U' B' L R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' L' F2 L D' L2 B' D' Rw'
*48. *L U R2 D L2 U2 F' R' L F U2 L D2 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 B2 Uw2
*49. *U2 L B2 R' U2 L' D2 B2 F D B U2 B2 U' F' D2 B' R' U2 Fw Uw'
*50. *B R B2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 L2 U2 D' B' R' U' F' L' B R Fw Uw2
*51. *D2 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 U R2 B L2 R2 D2 R' B U F2 U' R'
*52. *B' D B2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 L D' B2 F' D2 R' U2 L' R D Fw'
*53. *L U' F L2 F L2 D2 B F2 L2 F2 U' B' D L' R B L D2 Rw'
*54. *B L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 F' R' U L' U2 F' D2 R2 D L2 Fw' Uw2
*55. *U2 R' F2 U2 L R' D2 B2 F R' B' U2 R2 D' B L F' R U2 Rw'
*56. *F D L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' R F R' D R' D' U F' Rw2 Uw2
*57. *F R2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B' R2 D2 B F R B' F2 L' D' U' F' Rw
*58. *B' U B2 D' U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F R D2 R2 B2 F' L' F U2 Rw2
*59. *R2 U' R' B U D2 L' F' B R U2 B2 L2 D2 R U2 R B2 U' Rw
*60. *L B2 U L2 D' U2 R2 U' F2 B' U L' D' F D2 F' U2 R' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*61. *U' R2 D' L2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D2 R F' D U' R D' L' B' L2 D2 Fw' Uw'
*62. *L2 D B2 L2 F2 R D2 L' D2 R D' U' B2 R' F' L2 B' R2 U' Rw Uw
*63. *B U' F' D R' F2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 L U' L' B2 D' B U Fw Uw'
*64. *U R2 B' U2 L' D B2 D' L2 F' L' U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B' Rw Uw2
*65. *F' U2 L' U2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 R' B2 U B D2 L' B D' F Uw2
*66. *D' F' R B2 R2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 B2 L2 R2 D' L' B2 U L' R' D Rw Uw
*67. *L D B2 L2 U' R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 L' U L' U L' U L B F' R Fw' Uw'
*68. *U' R D2 U B2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 U B' L' B2 R2 B' D' U' L Fw Uw
*69. *U B2 R2 D' U' R2 U' L B' U L2 D B' U2 L' F2 L2 R Fw Uw2
*70. *R B D' F2 L2 D' R2 D L2 U2 F2 D' B' L' D' U' F2 U R2 D' Fw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 R2 B2 R U' B2 L2 B2 L B' D L U2 F2
*2. *B2 L2 U R' L D' L' D' B R' L F2 D B2 D' F2 L2
*3. *D2 B' D2 B2 F L2 F2 R2 U' F R2 F' R2 B2 D B2
*4. *B2 F D2 U B2 D2 U' B' D L2 B F' L' B L D' F'
*5. *L2 F L2 U' D' F R2 L U2 B U D2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 B2 R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R' D2 B2 R2 B2 F L B' D U F D' L'
*2. *B2 U L2 U R D L B2 R2 L' B L' B2 R L' F2 R' D2
*3. *L' B2 D' F2 L F' B2 D' B D' U2 L2 B2 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2
*4. *L U2 B' D' R' D2 B2 L B2 U2 L R2 U' F2 L2 R' B2 D' R'
*5. *D F' U L2 F2 U F2 U R2 F2 L R' U' B2 U F2 U' R' B

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 R2 U' B R U2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 B2 R' U2 L D2 B2 R D2 B
*2. *B' L D R' D2 F2 R D R' F D2 R2 F2 D2 R U'
*3. *L2 F D L' D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R F2 B' L' R U L R2 B' F
*4. *B2 L2 F' L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L' F D' B R2 F2 D L B2
*5. *L D' R2 D2 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 B' D' L' D' U L2 D' F U B'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U' F L D' L B2 U B R B R2 F' R2 D2 F2 B L U' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D L' B' L' U' L2 U' D2 L' D' L2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 U B2 L2 F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 F2 L D' B R' F2 B2 D' U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B L2 B R2 B2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U' F U' R' F U R U' R2
*3. *F' R' U2 R' F' D2 F L2 B F L' U R' B D F
*4. *L U' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 B' U2 R D2 U' R U2 B2 U' Fw2 Uw2 L2 D L' B2 U' Fw2 R2 Uw2 U' R Fw R' L2 F' D' Fw2 L Rw' D' Fw U2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' R' U2 R F2 U' F R U R' F'
*3. *R B U F' D' B2 L B2 L' U R2 D2 B2 R' B2 U2 L2 D2 U'
*4. *L' B R2 F2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 B' D' F L D' F' L2 R D B' Rw2 Fw2 L' Uw2 L B F Rw2 R' D2 F L' F Uw' R2 F2 Uw' L' B2 Uw Fw U2 Rw' D2 F2
*5. *D Dw Lw Bw2 D2 Uw' Lw' F' Uw U R2 Uw' Fw Uw R U2 L' Bw2 F2 L F2 Uw' D' Lw' Bw Fw' D Dw2 R' Bw R Rw' U2 B' F' Lw' R Dw2 Bw' D2 F' R Dw' D2 Lw2 L Dw B' L Fw2 Bw' Dw' U2 B' F' Rw2 B2 R2 Dw2 R'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' F' U' R' U2 F U2 R2 U' R U'
*3. *F2 D B2 D2 R D2 R D2 R2 F D R2 U F' D' R' B2 D
*4. *F D R2 U2 F2 L F2 B2 R U2 R' B2 U L' B R2 D U2 L' Rw2 Uw2 U F' L2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 U R2 L2 U' Rw L' D' F Rw' Uw2 Fw' D R2 Fw F Rw L'
*5. *Lw L D2 Bw2 Dw' D' Uw Bw B' Rw2 Lw' B' Dw2 L2 U D Dw' Rw' L2 D2 F2 U2 Bw' Rw R2 D' Dw2 Rw2 B2 Dw F2 Fw2 Dw' F2 Uw2 Dw' L Dw' U2 Bw2 Lw' U2 F' D' U Dw F2 Lw' Dw2 Fw U' F U' Rw2 U2 F Lw' R Rw' D2
*6. *B2 Lw Fw R2 F R2 Bw Dw2 B2 3Uw2 R2 F Dw' Uw2 U2 F' U2 B' Bw Dw2 F 3Rw Lw' D Rw' Lw' Bw2 Fw 3Fw2 L Uw 3Uw 3Rw2 D2 3Fw L2 Fw2 3Uw Lw' B Lw Bw' F2 D2 Rw Dw Uw Bw 3Uw' Bw Rw Uw 3Rw' Fw2 Uw Lw R' Rw2 Fw2 D' 3Fw Dw' U2 F2 Bw' Uw 3Rw Dw' 3Fw2 Rw' 3Fw L' Fw2 Uw' Dw Fw' Dw L U Bw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F U' F' R U R U' R2 F U2 F
*3. *F2 R' U2 B D2 B L2 D2 F' U2 F R U F' U' R' U2 B' L
*4. *B' L B2 L' F2 L' B' U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 D R' B Fw2 U2 R B Uw2 L2 B Uw2 L D2 Rw2 F2 Uw' F2 B U F2 Fw D Rw R F2 Uw' B R2
*5. *R' Bw' R' F U' R' B' D Rw D Rw2 Bw Dw' B D F' Lw2 Uw2 F2 Lw' Dw2 Bw2 Lw B Lw' D2 B2 Fw' U2 L2 Rw R F2 Dw' R2 U Fw F D' U' Lw' Fw Dw' Rw D2 Rw U R Uw' F2 Rw F Uw' L' Uw Fw Bw Lw' D' Lw2
*6. *L2 D' B' Fw2 Rw2 D2 Bw2 Dw' 3Fw2 3Uw Bw' Uw Lw2 3Rw D2 3Fw L' B2 L2 Dw Fw Rw' R2 Lw U Lw2 Bw' F' B2 Fw2 D2 L U2 Rw2 3Uw' 3Fw F2 Lw2 Bw2 3Fw2 B 3Uw2 Fw2 Lw2 B2 F 3Fw U' Bw' L2 Bw Rw2 B Uw L Bw' Lw' F Fw Dw2 Rw2 Uw Lw2 D R2 3Rw Rw 3Fw' U Uw' Fw2 Rw' 3Uw2 R 3Uw Uw' Dw2 B2 Fw2 3Fw2
*7. *3Dw Lw U' 3Lw' 3Rw' R2 Rw' Lw 3Dw' R2 3Dw2 3Fw2 U' R2 Bw D U2 R Dw' 3Dw Bw2 Rw F' 3Rw2 U Rw2 3Lw D' Bw' F Uw' 3Fw' R2 3Uw2 Lw' 3Bw Uw B R D L' Dw' B' 3Uw D' 3Bw2 3Uw' 3Fw R2 Dw' 3Rw' 3Lw Lw2 Uw' 3Dw2 3Fw' L B2 Bw' 3Fw2 U F2 3Bw 3Rw' Bw2 D2 R 3Lw2 Fw' U2 Uw2 3Rw' 3Dw2 R2 3Lw' 3Uw2 B2 3Uw' Rw 3Fw2 R 3Rw' 3Dw' U R Rw2 3Lw' 3Uw Dw Lw2 B2 Rw Fw' D2 3Fw2 Dw 3Bw D' R2 3Bw'

*Clock*
*1. *UR5+ DR4+ DL2+ UL4- U2+ R2- D1+ L5+ ALL1- y2 U5+ R5- D4+ L4- ALL3+ UR
*2. *UR1- DR3+ DL6+ UL6+ U2+ R5- D4- L2+ ALL3- y2 U5+ R3- D0+ L3- ALL6+ UR DR DL UL
*3. *UR5+ DR6+ DL2- UL0+ U6+ R2+ D1+ L3- ALL2- y2 U0+ R3- D4+ L3- ALL5- UR DR
*4. *UR5+ DR5- DL5+ UL1+ U5+ R1- D2- L4+ ALL1+ y2 U5+ R3+ D2- L6+ ALL1- UR DL UL
*5. *UR2- DR4- DL4+ UL6+ U0+ R5- D0+ L4+ ALL4- y2 U6+ R6+ D4+ L1- ALL4- UR DL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' B R U B' U R' L B' R' U' u l r'
*2. *U B R' U' R' U' R U R B' R' u r b
*3. *U B U B' L' R' U' L' R' U' R' u r' b'
*4. *R' B' U' L R U' B R' U' B' R' u
*5. *R U' B U B' L' B' L' R B R' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2,0) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-4) / (6,-5) /
*2. *(4,0) / (5,2) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,-1) / (4,0) / (5,-4) / (-4,-3) / (-4,0) /
*3. *(3,-4) / (4,-5) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (2,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / (4,0) / (-4,0)
*4. *(-5,0) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) / (-5,-5) / (0,-3) / (3,-3) / (0,-1) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (0,-4) / (0,-5) / (0,-2) / (6,0)
*5. *(-3,-4) / (-2,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,-2) / (-3,-2)

*Skewb*
*1. *L R U R' L R' U' B L' B R'
*2. *B R U B' U R' U L U R' U'
*3. *R B L U R L B' U R' B' R
*4. *B U L' B' L R U' R' L' B U
*5. *L B R B R' L' R' B U' B L'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *flip L2' F' R2' U2 BL2' U2' BR flip U2 L' F2' R2' L U2' BL BR2' R' U2 F2' R2' F' U2 F' R' U R2' U2' F2'
*2. *flip R2' F R2' L2 F2 BL2 BR2 flip L' F2 L BR2' U2' L2' BR2 BL2' F U2' F2 R2' F U2 F R F' R2 U' R2'
*3. *R2 flip F' R' BR2' U' BR2' U' flip U BL2 U2 L' BR2 R BL2' BR' U2' F U R F' U2' F2 U2 F' R2' F U2'
*4. *L2 flip R2' U' R BR U L2 BL2 flip BL2' L2 U2 BL2' U2 L2 BL2 BR2 R' F' R U2 F2 U2 R2 U' R U F'
*5. *F' flip U2' R2' BR2 BL2 U2 R2 BR2 flip U BL2 L2' U' BL2 BR U' L' R' F' R' F' U2' R U2 R2 F' U R' F'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U2 R' U F R2 F2 U' R U R' U2
*3. *U F2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R' B L B D' F' U' R D'
*4. *F R U2 L2 D2 R D2 L D2 R2 D2 R' D' L R2 U B' L2 D' R' Uw2 F Rw2 L' F2 B R D2 B2 Rw2 B' D' Rw2 Uw' U' F R' Fw2 Uw Fw Rw' Fw' Rw'
*5. *Bw2 U2 Uw' D2 Bw' F' Lw R2 D Dw Uw2 F B R' L' Bw Lw' B Rw Lw' F2 R2 F Dw' Fw B Uw' Bw' Lw' L' Rw2 R2 B' F R Bw Fw' D2 R' Uw L U2 R2 Rw2 B D2 Uw2 Dw Lw L2 U2 Uw' Lw' Dw L2 Fw B' L2 B2 Dw2
*OH. *B2 D2 F2 R D2 L' R2 U' R U L D F' D2 L D R' F2
*Clock. *UR2+ DR5+ DL5+ UL4+ U0+ R3- D5+ L2- ALL1- y2 U2- R3+ D2+ L6+ ALL2+ DR DL UL
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *B U B' U R' U' L B U L U l' r b
*Square-1. *(0,-1) / (1,-2) / (-4,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-5) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (0,-1) / (-1,0) / (1,0) / (2,0) /
*Skewb. *U L B U' B R' U' L B' U R'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F L B' R' l r' R r' b' R' B' F L R B F
*2. *B l L f l' r' R f r B R' B L' F' R F'
*3. *l L F' b' l' b' f B F' L' B' R' B' L' F'
*4. *r' f' l' L' f' l b l f L F' L' B L' R B' L
*5. *B' l' L' F' R' B' l' b f' R' F L' R' F L F L F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw Bw' U R Bw' Rw L Rw U B Rw' Uw' Rw' Bw' Uw Rw Bw Lw' u b'
*2. *Bw L Uw' Bw B' Uw' Rw U' L B Rw Bw Lw' Rw' Lw' Uw' Bw Rw u l' b'
*3. *Uw' U' L' Rw R B Uw' R' Bw U B Uw Bw' Lw Uw Rw' u' r b'
*4. *L Uw Rw' Uw R' Bw' L B' Rw Lw' B' Rw Bw' Uw' Rw' Uw Lw Rw u' l' r
*5. *Rw' Uw L' R' B' Uw Bw U Lw L R Bw Uw Bw' Lw Rw' Bw' Uw l' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D R2 U L U L D2 L U3 R D3 R U2 R D L3 U2 R D R U R D L D L2 U R D2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R U3 L D2 L
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U R U L2 U R2 D R D L3 U2 R D3 L U3 R D2 R U R U L2 D R D R U L D2 R U L D L U L D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 D R U3 L D2 R U L3 D2 R U R U2 L2 D3 R U3 L D3 R2 U R D L U L D R U2 L U R2 D L2 U R D L U L D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 U R D2 L3 U R3 D L3 U R2 D L U2 R D R U L U L D L U R D2 R2 U L U L D2 R
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R2 U L2 D2 R2 U2 L U L D R D L U R U L2 D R U R2 D2 L D L U2 L D R2 U L D2 R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R' B D2 F R' L' U2 B2 D L2 B L2 B D2 F' R2 B L2 D' F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 R2 U2 B' U2 L2 R2 B2 R D' F' R2 F' D B' L' U B' D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L' U B D R F U D' B D' F2 D2 R D2 F2 L2 D2 R' U2 F2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U2 B' L2 F R2 U2 F' R2 D2 U2 R2 F2 U L' B' R' B' L' B R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U' R' U' L2 R2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 F U' L2 B R' F2 U2 F' D2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F2 D' B2 L2 D R2 U2 L F2 L' B2 U' B2 R' B F2 L' D
*2. *D' B R L F R F R2 D F2 D' L2 U F2 U2 R D2 B'
*3. *F2 R U' B' R' D B R F2 L2 B F2 L2 U' F2 U B2 R2 D2
*4. *R' D2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 F D2 U F' D2 F2 L' U2 R' D' L
*5. *U2 B L' B' R D2 B D F D2 F2 R2 L U2 R' B2 U2 R B2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UB UL UF UR UB UR UF UR UF UL UB UR RF UR UB UL LB UL UF UR LB RF UR UF UB UL LF UF UR UL UB LF UL UB RB UR UB RF RB UR UF DL DR RF DR DF LF UL DL DF RF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ RB+2 UR RB UR+2 DB+ DL LF+2 DB+2
*2. * UF UL UF UR UF UR UF UB UR UL UF UL LB RF UF UR UL UF UB UL RF UR UF RF UR UB LB UB RB UB LF UL UF UB UL RF UR RB UB RB UB LF UL UF DF DR RF UF DB UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UB+2 RB UB-2 DL+2 LF UF+ DL-2 LB+ UL+2 LB- RB DR+2
*3. * UL UF UR UF UR UL UB UR UL UF UB RF UR UF UL LB UL UB UL RF UR UF UB LB RB UR UB RB LF UF UL UF LB UB UL LF UL LF DB DL LB DB LB DF DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ DR+ RF DB LB+2 UB+ LB+ DR+2
*4. * UR UB UL UF UL UB UL UB UR UL UB UR UL UF UB LB UL UB LB UB RF UF UR UB UL UB UR LB UL RF LF UL UF UB RB UR UB RB UR UB RF UR UF LF UL LF DL DB DF LF DL LB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ LF- DR- DF LF+ DR+ UB+2 RF+ DF RF+2 RB UB-2 LB-2 UL UF+2 LB+2 DL+2 LF+ UF+2 DL+
*5. * UF UR UF UB UL UF UR UB UR UF UR UB LB UB UL LB RF UF UR UB LB RF UF UR RF UF UL RB UR RB LF UF UL UF UB UL UF UR RF DL LB DB DL DF LF UL UB LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF DR UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF UR+ UF UR+2 DL+ LB DL+2 LF+2 DF+ LF+ LB UB UR+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *R F' U F L F' L' U' F R' L' U' R' U R L R F' R F' U' F' L U R F' U' R F' L R F U' BL' F BR R' BL' B' R BL'
*2. *U L BL' B' BL L U BL' B' BL R' F' L' F L R L U F' U L F U R F' R L' R L R' D F' R L BL' F' D'
*3. *F' R' F R' F R L F L' R U L' U' L U R F' L' U' L' F L' R F L' F BR' U' L' R' B' U
*4. *F' R' F' L' U' R' U R L F' R' L' R' U' R U L F U L R' L' R' L U F' L' R' L U' BR D' F' D' F L' F
*5. *R F' D BR D' F' R' D BR D' F R' F U F R U' R U L' F L F L F BL' F' L BL' B D' L' BR'


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 24, 2021)

Curvy copter, scramble #4, jumbling? Are those moves even possible?

UB+2 RF+ DF RF+2 RB UB-2 LB-2 UL UF+2 LB+2 DL+2 LF+ UF+2 DL+

The "RF+ DF RF+2" sequence doesn't touch RB, which is bandaged by UB+2.

Edit: Scratch that. I was doing UB-2 to start. It works fine. I just winged it as close as I could doing that move wrong, should I mark that solve as a DNF since it was a mis-scramble?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 25, 2021)

One Wheel said:


> Edit: Scratch that. I was doing UB-2 to start. It works fine. I just winged it as close as I could doing that move wrong, should I mark that solve as a DNF since it was a mis-scramble?


LOL! I've done that sort of thing several times before, thinking that a scramble was not possible, although I eventually solved it and tried the scramble again and discovered it worked. I kind of wish you had done that.

Realistically, I'm guessing that if you go back now and rescramble it, but correctly, odds are reasonable you won't get back to square in anything similar to what you originally did with the incorrect scramble, so it would probably be reasonable to say just solve it again, but scrambled correctly this time. For all practical purposes, it will probably be an unrecognizable new scramble for you.

Or I would otherwise say provide your own alternate scramble, but I know the scrambler for this requires you to compile it, so I know that's not as easy to do for curvy copter as for most puzzles. If you really want me to, I'll go generate you a new scramble as an alternate scramble.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 25, 2021)

Mike Hughey said:


> LOL! I've done that sort of thing several times before, thinking that a scramble was not possible, although I eventually solved it and tried the scramble again and discovered it worked. I kind of wish you had done that.
> 
> Realistically, I'm guessing that if you go back now and rescramble it, but correctly, odds are reasonable you won't get back to square in anything similar to what you originally did with the incorrect scramble, so it would probably be reasonable to say just solve it again, but scrambled correctly this time. For all practical purposes, it will probably be an unrecognizable new scramble for you.
> 
> Or I would otherwise say provide your own alternate scramble, but I know the scrambler for this requires you to compile it, so I know that's not as easy to do for curvy copter as for most puzzles. If you really want me to, I'll go generate you a new scramble as an alternate scramble.


What I did was to continue the scramble as best I could, adding extra moves to make the next ones legal here and there. After I posted that I went back and did just the jumbling part of the scramble again, which is when I found it was possible. When I was initially scrambling I tried at least 3 or 4 times, and just turned it the wrong way each time. 

There actually is a curvy copter scrambler I found, I can get a new scramble and do a replacement solve in the next couple of days.

This is the scrambler: https://extraevents.org/events/curvycopter/training


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 25, 2021)

One Wheel said:


> What I did was to continue the scramble as best I could, adding extra moves to make the next ones legal here and there. After I posted that I went back and did just the jumbling part of the scramble again, which is when I found it was possible. When I was initially scrambling I tried at least 3 or 4 times, and just turned it the wrong way each time.
> 
> There actually is a curvy copter scrambler I found, I can get a new scramble and do a replacement solve in the next couple of days.
> 
> This is the scrambler: https://extraevents.org/events/curvycopter/training


EE training sites should not be used as scramblers. They pregenerated a list of scrambles and sample from that list rather than generate a random state or sequence.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 25, 2021)

Kit Clement said:


> EE training sites should not be used as scramblers. They pregenerated a list of scrambles and sample from that list rather than generate a random state or sequence.


That's a bummer. I'll use it for one replacement scramble this time, then I guess I'll have to figure out something better for the future.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 27, 2021)

Results for week 29: Congratulations to MLGCubez, Benyó, and michaelxfy!

*2x2x2*(119)
1.  1.13 Legomanz
2.  1.24 MLGCubez
3.  1.35 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1.36 Charles Jerome
5.  1.44 Khairur Rachim
6.  1.66 leomannen
7.  1.71 Kerry_Creech
8.  1.79 ExultantCarn
9.  1.81 Sean Hartman
10.  1.84 asacuber
11.  1.85 MichaelNielsen
12.  2.01 Rubadcar
13.  2.12 Luke Garrett
13.  2.12 Ty Y.
15.  2.16 turtwig
15.  2.16 Imran Rahman
17.  2.19 asiahyoo1997
18.  2.29 TheDubDubJr
19.  2.34 CubicOreo
20.  2.44 Benyó
20.  2.44 MrKuba600
22.  2.46 Cale S
23.  2.47 Helmer Ewert
24.  2.49 DGCubes
25.  2.63 Waffles
26.  2.69 Micah Wingfield
27.  2.72 tJardigradHe
28.  2.76 G2013
29.  2.81 Brendyn Dunagan
30.  2.83 bennettstouder
30.  2.83 JChambers13
32.  2.91 sean_cut4
33.  2.93 midnightcuberx
34.  2.97 Triangles_are_cubers
35.  2.98 cuberkid10
36.  3.06 PratikKhannaSkewb
37.  3.08 BradyCubes08
38.  3.09 remopihel
38.  3.09 Logan2017DAYR01
40.  3.10 BradenTheMagician
41.  3.14 michaelxfy
42.  3.17 Liam Wadek
43.  3.20 the dnf master
44.  3.21 Mantas Urbanavicius
45.  3.28 João Vinicius
46.  3.35 Antto Pitkänen
47.  3.36 BMcCl1
48.  3.39 Cooki348
49.  3.42 Lim Hung
50.  3.47 agradess2
50.  3.47 2019ECKE02
52.  3.48 Fred Lang
53.  3.49 FlatMars
54.  3.53 Theodor Nordstrand
55.  3.65 wearephamily1719
56.  3.69 FaLoL
57.  3.73 Nuuk cuber
58.  3.77 KrokosB
59.  3.80 dollarstorecubes
60.  3.84 vishwasankarcubing
61.  3.98 Parke187
62.  4.02 mrsniffles01
62.  4.02 Thecubingcuber347
64.  4.04 Cubing Forever
64.  4.04 Brouxt Force
66.  4.05 sigalig
67.  4.10 Sub1Hour
68.  4.13 proper
69.  4.14 VIBE_ZT
70.  4.23 CodingCuber
71.  4.24 ichcubegerne
71.  4.24 Ricardo Zapata
73.  4.25 porkyp10
74.  4.29 Aleksandar Dukleski
75.  4.32 CubableYT
76.  4.36 Der Der
76.  4.36 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
78.  4.64 Mason Gatrell
79.  4.79 PCCuber
80.  4.83 trangium
80.  4.83 Volcaniccubing
82.  4.86 d2polld
83.  4.88 theit07
84.  4.92 IndianCuber729
85.  4.94 abunickabhi
86.  4.98 Cubedrabbit
87.  5.07 Li Xiang
88.  5.09 Aerocuber
89.  5.11 tommyo11
90.  5.13 Bilbo7
91.  5.33 Cubey_Tube
92.  5.61 LittleLumos
93.  5.82 RainbowsAndStuff
94.  6.05 pizzacrust
95.  6.07 Alea
96.  6.27 [email protected]
97.  6.33 YR96
98.  6.50 MrLunarWolf
99.  6.62 calcuber1800
100.  6.78 Lupus3141
101.  6.83 Mike Hughey
102.  6.92 TheEpicCuber
103.  6.96 I_wish_for_sub-10
104.  7.03 GamesUnlocked
105.  7.18 nevinscph
106.  8.07 Jrg
107.  8.21 thomas.sch
108.  8.39 cubingmom2
109.  8.90 Rubika-37-021204
110.  9.42 pb_cuber
111.  9.84 One Wheel
112.  10.17 sporteisvogel
113.  10.38 Hyperion
114.  10.41 melexi
115.  11.71 KP-20359
116.  12.72 Jacck
117.  13.13 flyingk
118.  14.33 TheAverageCuber
119.  14.86 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(163)
1.  6.59 Mason Gatrell
2.  6.89 Luke Garrett
3.  7.09 MikaSmulders


Spoiler



4.  7.28 Khairur Rachim
5.  7.32 MLGCubez
6.  7.37 asiahyoo1997
7.  7.42 Ty Y.
8.  7.44 Legomanz
9.  7.46 OriginalUsername
10.  7.47 Kerry_Creech
11.  7.62 tJardigradHe
12.  7.95 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
13.  8.02 Lim Hung
14.  8.17 ExultantCarn
15.  8.18 PratikKhannaSkewb
16.  8.25 Mantas Urbanavicius
17.  8.36 Rubadcar
18.  8.43 Brendyn Dunagan
19.  8.49 Heewon Seo
20.  8.51 2017LAMB06
21.  8.58 JChambers13
22.  8.60 Charles Jerome
23.  8.65 MichaelNielsen
24.  8.66 cuberkid10
25.  8.81 asacuber
26.  8.89 BradyCubes08
27.  8.98 Sean Hartman
28.  9.06 Aleksandar Dukleski
29.  9.13 Findnf
30.  9.15 vishwasankarcubing
31.  9.22 dollarstorecubes
32.  9.26 turtwig
33.  9.37 sean_cut4
34.  9.38 BradenTheMagician
35.  9.39 GenTheThief
36.  9.42 Micah Wingfield
37.  9.52 NathanaelCubes
37.  9.52 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
39.  9.62 michaelxfy
40.  9.65 G2013
41.  9.66 Logan2017DAYR01
42.  9.67 qaz
43.  9.69 MCuber
44.  9.70 DGCubes
45.  9.73 xtreme cuber2007
46.  9.77 ichcubegerne
46.  9.77 Helmer Ewert
48.  9.84 KrokosB
49.  9.89 leomannen
50.  9.94 BMcCl1
51.  9.95 Benyó
52.  9.98 MrKuba600
53.  10.13 remopihel
53.  10.13 Parke187
55.  10.31 tommyo11
56.  10.33 FaLoL
57.  10.41 the dnf master
57.  10.41 MartinN13
59.  10.42 Davoda_IV
59.  10.42 agradess2
61.  10.50 sigalig
62.  10.51 mrsniffles01
63.  10.91 Cale S
64.  11.01 Liam Wadek
65.  11.02 Keenan Johnson
66.  11.03 Antto Pitkänen
67.  11.09 TheDubDubJr
68.  11.15 wearephamily1719
69.  11.30 CubicOreo
70.  11.39 abunickabhi
71.  11.41 Brouxt Force
72.  11.48 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
73.  11.49 João Vinicius
74.  11.56 midnightcuberx
75.  11.64 d2polld
76.  11.75 20luky3
77.  11.77 lumes2121
78.  11.82 2019ECKE02
79.  11.83 xyzzy
80.  11.91 YR96
80.  11.91 Fred Lang
82.  11.92 PCCuber
83.  12.01 Cooki348
84.  12.09 bennettstouder
85.  12.17 Nuuk cuber
85.  12.17 IndianCuber729
87.  12.47 theit07
88.  12.54 Imran Rahman
88.  12.54 Nutybaconator
90.  12.69 Ricardo Zapata
91.  12.71 Zagros
92.  12.91 Scrambled
93.  13.22 NoProblemCubing
94.  13.26 CodingCuber
95.  13.38 pizzacrust
96.  13.47 Waffles
97.  13.50 porkyp10
98.  13.73 Winfaza
99.  13.80 leolrg
100.  13.86 breadears
101.  13.95 Cubey_Tube
102.  14.07 Theodor Nordstrand
103.  14.17 chancet4488
104.  14.24 revaldoah
105.  14.33 brad711
106.  14.46 drpfisherman
107.  14.54 Volcaniccubing
108.  14.56 Aerocuber
108.  14.56 VIBE_ZT
110.  14.68 Sub1Hour
111.  14.81 SentsuiJack2403
112.  14.83 CubableYT
113.  14.99 Alea
114.  15.10 nevinscph
115.  15.15 [email protected]
116.  15.24 thatkid
117.  15.29 Der Der
118.  15.61 鄧南英
119.  16.68 RainbowsAndStuff
120.  16.80 TheEpicCuber
121.  16.85 Lupus3141
122.  16.90 LittleLumos
123.  16.97 Cubing Forever
124.  17.04 CaptainCuber
125.  17.63 Triangles_are_cubers
126.  17.73 anna4f
127.  18.03 RyanSoh
128.  18.59 CFOP INC
129.  18.64 Thecubingcuber347
130.  18.70 huypendragon
131.  18.72 Bilbo7
132.  18.89 MarkA64
133.  19.30 Jrg
134.  20.13 Lux
135.  20.21 Simon31415
136.  20.53 Li Xiang
137.  21.31 GAN CUBER
138.  21.34 pb_cuber
139.  21.66 One Wheel
140.  21.68 calcuber1800
141.  22.84 Saimun
142.  23.04 MrLunarWolf
143.  23.75 freshcuber.de
144.  24.21 Mathmaster
145.  24.71 Mike Hughey
146.  25.44 GamesUnlocked
147.  25.85 sporteisvogel
148.  26.25 I_wish_for_sub-10
149.  26.43 melexi
150.  26.50 UPCHAN
151.  26.52 Rubika-37-021204
152.  26.92 Hyperion
153.  27.32 cubingmom2
154.  30.01 Neatcubing
155.  30.67 flyingk
156.  31.47 KP-20359
157.  34.64 Jacck
158.  35.25 GT8590
159.  37.88 Bobcuber123
160.  38.58 MatsBergsten
161.  40.99 TyGuy
162.  45.52 TheAverageCuber
163.  DNF Mattia Pasquini


*4x4x4*(100)
1.  27.63 cuberkid10
2.  27.89 asiahyoo1997
3.  29.27 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  29.41 Khairur Rachim
5.  30.98 Heewon Seo
5.  30.98 OriginalUsername
7.  31.61 Luke Garrett
8.  31.84 JChambers13
9.  32.09 MLGCubez
10.  32.96 MCuber
11.  32.99 Mantas Urbanavicius
12.  33.40 Kerry_Creech
13.  33.95 Lim Hung
14.  34.33 Sean Hartman
15.  34.48 MrKuba600
16.  35.11 Benyó
17.  35.79 Micah Wingfield
18.  35.89 Brendyn Dunagan
19.  35.95 FaLoL
20.  37.08 Helmer Ewert
21.  37.09 michaelxfy
22.  37.94 G2013
23.  37.97 vishwasankarcubing
24.  38.25 ichcubegerne
25.  38.65 PratikKhannaSkewb
26.  40.03 TheDubDubJr
27.  40.12 leomannen
28.  40.25 turtwig
29.  40.63 BradenTheMagician
30.  40.64 Logan2017DAYR01
31.  41.88 20luky3
32.  42.05 CubicOreo
33.  42.94 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
34.  43.13 sigalig
35.  43.49 IndianCuber729
36.  44.00 KrokosB
37.  44.26 sean_cut4
38.  44.37 DGCubes
39.  44.63 João Vinicius
40.  44.64 agradess2
41.  44.68 Cubedrabbit
42.  45.31 xyzzy
43.  45.49 Ricardo Zapata
44.  46.83 nevinscph
45.  46.93 abunickabhi
46.  47.10 proper
47.  47.79 Sub1Hour
48.  47.80 BMcCl1
49.  47.92 Parke187
50.  48.21 Brouxt Force
51.  48.88 Aleksandar Dukleski
52.  49.05 tommyo11
53.  49.88 YR96
54.  50.67 midnightcuberx
55.  50.83 2019ECKE02
56.  51.09 Emir Yusuf
57.  51.56 Zagros
58.  52.43 Antto Pitkänen
59.  52.72 wearephamily1719
60.  53.05 thatkid
61.  53.50 pizzacrust
62.  53.52 the dnf master
63.  54.40 Winfaza
64.  54.43 Liam Wadek
65.  55.22 Alea
66.  55.32 lumes2121
67.  55.64 Waffles
68.  55.98 Cooki348
69.  56.13 Nuuk cuber
70.  56.21 drpfisherman
71.  56.95 Theodor Nordstrand
72.  58.55 chancet4488
73.  58.67 LittleLumos
74.  59.65 bennettstouder
75.  1:00.07 Der Der
76.  1:00.32 VIBE_ZT
77.  1:01.24 breadears
78.  1:01.48 Triangles_are_cubers
79.  1:02.97 NoProblemCubing
80.  1:03.31 CodingCuber
80.  1:03.31 d2polld
82.  1:03.88 FlatMars
83.  1:05.74 Volcaniccubing
84.  1:08.03 DiamondGolem12
85.  1:10.05 Cubey_Tube
86.  1:17.92 Jrg
87.  1:21.18 One Wheel
88.  1:23.40 Thecubingcuber347
89.  1:27.59 Mike Hughey
90.  1:28.31 melexi
91.  1:33.72 sporteisvogel
92.  1:34.05 freshcuber.de
93.  1:34.18 PCCuber
94.  1:34.31 MrLunarWolf
95.  1:41.69 Rubika-37-021204
96.  1:45.86 Jacck
97.  1:53.00 KP-20359
98.  1:54.72 pb_cuber
99.  2:10.25 MatsBergsten
100.  DNF Bilbo7


*5x5x5*(68)
1.  47.23 asiahyoo1997
2.  56.60 Sean Hartman
3.  56.72 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  57.74 MLGCubez
5.  59.86 Lim Hung
6.  1:00.21 Benyó
7.  1:00.35 tJardigradHe
8.  1:03.01 vishwasankarcubing
9.  1:03.43 ichcubegerne
10.  1:04.39 FaLoL
11.  1:05.46 Heewon Seo
12.  1:05.82 Khairur Rachim
13.  1:06.21 turtwig
14.  1:08.28 Luke Garrett
15.  1:09.41 michaelxfy
16.  1:13.11 sigalig
17.  1:14.82 MrKuba600
18.  1:16.38 KrokosB
19.  1:17.20 Micah Wingfield
20.  1:19.41 Keroma12
21.  1:19.61 Helmer Ewert
22.  1:22.29 PratikKhannaSkewb
23.  1:22.53 CubicOreo
24.  1:22.85 abunickabhi
25.  1:23.14 Brouxt Force
26.  1:23.76 nevinscph
27.  1:24.04 xyzzy
28.  1:24.79 Sub1Hour
29.  1:25.16 BradenTheMagician
30.  1:25.37 sean_cut4
31.  1:26.23 Ricardo Zapata
32.  1:26.73 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
33.  1:27.29 Logan2017DAYR01
34.  1:28.88 Aleksandar Dukleski
35.  1:32.62 Liam Wadek
36.  1:35.09 BMcCl1
37.  1:35.54 Nuuk cuber
38.  1:35.58 YR96
39.  1:39.87 tommyo11
40.  1:40.25 Alea
41.  1:41.49 Cooki348
42.  1:41.70 20luky3
43.  1:44.59 melexi
44.  1:47.70 TheEpicCuber
45.  1:48.04 thatkid
46.  1:48.57 2019ECKE02
47.  1:49.02 Zagros
48.  1:49.45 FlatMars
49.  1:51.52 LittleLumos
50.  1:52.88 pizzacrust
51.  1:53.19 VIBE_ZT
52.  1:57.51 breadears
53.  2:10.75 Waffles
54.  2:15.61 Der Der
55.  2:21.41 Jrg
56.  2:23.30 One Wheel
57.  2:25.94 Rubika-37-021204
58.  2:27.93 Lux
59.  2:34.92 filmip
60.  2:41.38 CodingCuber
61.  2:41.54 sporteisvogel
62.  2:46.39 MrLunarWolf
63.  2:47.09 Jacck
64.  3:17.36 KP-20359
65.  3:41.37 Cubey_Tube
66.  3:50.63 MatsBergsten
67.  DNF Bilbo7
67.  DNF midnightcuberx


*6x6x6*(35)
1.  1:37.18 asiahyoo1997
2.  1:43.36 Lim Hung
3.  1:51.24 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  1:51.96 ichcubegerne
5.  1:54.25 FaLoL
6.  1:55.83 michaelxfy
7.  1:57.51 MLGCubez
8.  2:03.93 TheDubDubJr
9.  2:09.29 sigalig
10.  2:16.41 nevinscph
11.  2:16.63 agradess2
12.  2:20.53 turtwig
13.  2:25.27 Sub1Hour
14.  2:25.88 xyzzy
15.  2:29.90 KrokosB
16.  2:37.99 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
17.  2:39.00 CubicOreo
18.  2:43.59 abunickabhi
19.  2:46.55 Liam Wadek
20.  2:53.87 melexi
21.  3:13.22 Zagros
22.  3:13.74 Nuuk cuber
23.  3:16.89 YR96
24.  3:28.17 tommyo11
25.  3:37.41 FlatMars
26.  3:41.82 LittleLumos
27.  3:50.91 One Wheel
28.  4:24.95 Jrg
29.  4:44.46 Rubika-37-021204
30.  4:59.22 Jacck
31.  5:11.12 sporteisvogel
32.  6:18.02 MrLunarWolf
33.  6:23.60 Cooki348
34.  7:50.79 MatsBergsten
35.  DNF VIBE_ZT


*7x7x7*(22)
1.  2:21.50 Lim Hung
2.  2:33.88 Benyó
3.  2:53.23 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:58.58 FaLoL
5.  2:58.97 michaelxfy
6.  3:10.91 KrokosB
7.  3:31.33 turtwig
8.  3:38.83 sigalig
9.  3:45.08 Liam Wadek
10.  3:45.17 nevinscph
11.  3:48.25 Sub1Hour
12.  3:56.95 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
13.  4:06.27 CubicOreo
14.  4:07.44 Aleksandar Dukleski
15.  4:25.32 melexi
16.  4:58.57 Nuuk cuber
17.  5:10.75 Zagros
18.  6:26.78 Jrg
19.  6:57.99 Rubika-37-021204
20.  7:22.10 Jacck
21.  7:46.18 sporteisvogel
22.  11:50.63 MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(30)
1.  3.67 asacuber
2.  6.00 Charles Jerome
3.  7.31 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  8.54 Khairur Rachim
5.  9.16 turtwig
6.  10.14 sigalig
7.  13.21 Waffles
8.  13.26 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
9.  15.42 Sean Hartman
10.  16.33 abunickabhi
11.  16.34 2019ECKE02
12.  19.04 Benyó
13.  19.62 MatsBergsten
14.  21.48 Li Xiang
15.  23.56 nevinscph
16.  26.62 Mike Hughey
17.  28.36 BradenTheMagician
18.  28.75 tommyo11
19.  29.00 ichcubegerne
20.  29.73 Cooki348
21.  33.63 Jacck
22.  36.90 Antto Pitkänen
23.  46.75 Helmer Ewert
24.  48.95 Nuuk cuber
25.  49.89 Ricardo Zapata
26.  1:08.88 Cubey_Tube
27.  1:37.73 thomas.sch
28.  1:58.44 sporteisvogel
29.  3:18.92 I_wish_for_sub-10
30.  DNF sean_cut4


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(26)
1.  16.89 sigalig
2.  22.50 G2013
3.  24.04 鄧南英


Spoiler



4.  25.87 tommyo11
5.  32.09 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
6.  36.31 2019ECKE02
7.  46.65 Benyó
8.  50.45 Lim Hung
9.  52.02 Helmer Ewert
10.  55.78 nevinscph
11.  1:01.02 ichcubegerne
12.  1:01.99 abunickabhi
13.  1:06.80 MatsBergsten
14.  1:10.39 thatkid
15.  1:14.10 Khairur Rachim
16.  1:24.06 d2polld
17.  1:26.57 Zagros
18.  1:41.25 Cooki348
19.  2:10.39 Ricardo Zapata
20.  2:59.55 filmip
21.  3:14.27 Jacck
22.  3:27.86 Antto Pitkänen
23.  3:36.84 Waffles
24.  3:57.55 RyanSoh
25.  8:38.09 sporteisvogel
26.  DNF seungju choi


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(8)
1.  1:42.11 sigalig
2.  2:04.85 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  4:17.51 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  7:12.25 MatsBergsten
5.  7:38.55 Jacck
6.  13:55.47 Waffles
7.  DNF 2019ECKE02
7.  DNF tommyo11


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(4)
1.  3:23.00 sigalig
2.  5:07.59 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  9:32.16 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  17:53.07 MatsBergsten


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(5)
1.  22:10.47 nevinscph
2.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck
2.  DNF sigalig

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF nevinscph
1.  DNF sigalig

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(9)
1.  19/21 18:07 sigalig
2.  7/7 39:57 MatsBergsten
3.  12/17 57:14 2019ECKE02


Spoiler



4.  8/10 13:19 Keroma12
5.  4/4 8:44 nevinscph
6.  3/3 16:14 Jacck
7.  3/3 25:01 Waffles
8.  2/2 2:17 abunickabhi
9.  2/3 11:39 Cooki348


*3x3x3 one-handed*(101)
1.  10.56 Khairur Rachim
2.  11.73 NathanaelCubes
3.  11.75 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  11.96 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
5.  12.32 MLGCubez
6.  12.63 asiahyoo1997
6.  12.63 OriginalUsername
8.  13.47 PratikKhannaSkewb
9.  13.53 turtwig
10.  13.88 Micah Wingfield
11.  14.05 Mantas Urbanavicius
12.  14.12 2017LAMB06
13.  14.15 GenTheThief
14.  14.23 Kerry_Creech
15.  14.56 Lim Hung
16.  14.64 asacuber
17.  14.71 Charles Jerome
18.  15.17 Sean Hartman
19.  15.36 MrKuba600
20.  15.44 ichcubegerne
21.  15.63 leolrg
22.  15.64 Helmer Ewert
23.  16.28 Brouxt Force
24.  16.47 midnightcuberx
25.  16.74 KrokosB
26.  16.77 Brendyn Dunagan
27.  17.16 michaelxfy
28.  17.54 cuberkid10
29.  17.74 CubicOreo
30.  17.76 Aleksandar Dukleski
31.  17.84 xyzzy
31.  17.84 leomannen
33.  18.24 Logan2017DAYR01
34.  18.83 MCuber
35.  19.19 Benyó
36.  19.21 sean_cut4
37.  19.32 TheDubDubJr
38.  19.55 BradenTheMagician
39.  20.05 MartinN13
40.  20.06 DGCubes
41.  20.39 agradess2
42.  20.50 wearephamily1719
43.  20.71 G2013
44.  20.77 sigalig
45.  21.01 abunickabhi
46.  21.27 João Vinicius
47.  21.73 Parke187
48.  21.82 brad711
49.  21.89 NoProblemCubing
50.  22.01 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
51.  22.16 Nutybaconator
52.  22.32 remopihel
53.  22.33 qaz
54.  22.57 the dnf master
55.  22.79 proper
56.  23.05 YR96
57.  23.15 revaldoah
58.  23.70 Ricardo Zapata
59.  23.94 Liam Wadek
60.  24.40 Winfaza
61.  24.78 d2polld
62.  24.80 tommyo11
63.  25.66 2019ECKE02
64.  25.79 Cooki348
65.  26.02 Cubedrabbit
66.  27.00 PCCuber
67.  27.11 IndianCuber729
68.  27.43 Zagros
69.  27.64 Sub1Hour
70.  28.17 Volcaniccubing
71.  28.37 breadears
72.  28.45 Nuuk cuber
73.  28.71 xtreme cuber2007
74.  28.82 VIBE_ZT
75.  29.17 BMcCl1
76.  30.09 FlatMars
77.  30.70 nevinscph
78.  31.13 LittleLumos
79.  31.84 Waffles
80.  33.40 Bilbo7
81.  34.26 Alea
82.  34.27 Thecubingcuber347
83.  37.25 Cubey_Tube
84.  37.90 filmip
85.  38.00 Der Der
86.  38.80 Cubing Forever
87.  39.46 freshcuber.de
88.  40.01 Mike Hughey
89.  40.42 chancet4488
90.  44.47 CodingCuber
91.  46.10 sporteisvogel
92.  47.41 Mason Gatrell
93.  47.55 pb_cuber
94.  48.26 Mathmaster
95.  48.69 One Wheel
96.  59.05 Jacck
97.  1:03.68 calcuber1800
98.  1:09.87 Rubika-37-021204
99.  2:33.43 MatsBergsten
100.  DNF drpfisherman
100.  DNF Hyperion


*3x3x3 With feet*(9)
1.  31.77 OriginalUsername
2.  38.79 DGCubes
3.  1:22.87 turtwig


Spoiler



4.  1:31.18 sigalig
5.  1:46.92 Li Xiang
6.  1:46.97 One Wheel
7.  2:45.01 Waffles
8.  3:30.74 Nuuk cuber
9.  6:09.97 Mathmaster


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(7)
1.  24.48 sigalig
2.  42.90 ichcubegerne
3.  47.10 tommyo11


Spoiler



4.  59.20 Nuuk cuber
5.  1:26.68 Jacck
6.  2:10.63 midnightcuberx
7.  2:45.77 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(17)
1.  23.00 (21, 24, 24) Cale S
2.  24.00 (26, 23, 23) Theodor Nordstrand
3.  29.67 (28, 30, 31) qaz


Spoiler



4.  32.00 (34, 27, 35) Benyó
5.  32.67 (32, 31, 35) Jacck
6.  35.33 (37, 36, 33) arbivara
7.  38.33 (33, 39, 43) TaliwangCube
8.  40.33 (41, 40, 40) Cubing Forever
9.  51.00 (44, 59, 50) YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
10.  DNF (25, DNS, DNS) TheDubDubJr
10.  DNF (32, DNS, DNS) Helmer Ewert
10.  DNF (34, 32, DNS) brad711
10.  DNF (36, DNS, DNS) xtreme cuber2007
10.  DNF (39, 41, DNS) Volcaniccubing
10.  DNF (45, DNS, DNS) OriEy
10.  DNF (60, DNS, DNS) MatsBergsten
10.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNS) Waffles


*2-3-4 Relay*(46)
1.  39.63 MLGCubez
2.  39.78 cuberkid10
3.  42.64 turtwig


Spoiler



4.  46.68 Kerry_Creech
5.  49.82 PratikKhannaSkewb
6.  51.91 Benyó
7.  51.95 Khairur Rachim
8.  52.33 michaelxfy
9.  52.37 Heewon Seo
10.  53.43 Lim Hung
11.  55.13 ichcubegerne
12.  55.77 Micah Wingfield
13.  56.22 abunickabhi
14.  57.35 sean_cut4
15.  57.86 KrokosB
16.  58.41 Antto Pitkänen
17.  58.54 dollarstorecubes
18.  1:00.06 BradenTheMagician
19.  1:00.39 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  1:02.50 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
21.  1:05.37 BMcCl1
22.  1:05.92 sigalig
23.  1:07.07 tommyo11
24.  1:07.32 Cubedrabbit
25.  1:09.09 proper
26.  1:10.13 Brouxt Force
27.  1:11.53 nevinscph
28.  1:12.95 Ricardo Zapata
29.  1:13.45 Waffles
30.  1:15.66 midnightcuberx
31.  1:17.74 Cooki348
32.  1:18.05 CodingCuber
33.  1:22.64 d2polld
34.  1:24.20 Nuuk cuber
35.  1:29.47 Aerocuber
36.  1:31.37 Der Der
37.  1:32.12 LittleLumos
38.  1:32.95 Li Xiang
39.  1:34.56 DGCubes
40.  1:34.61 Cubey_Tube
41.  2:03.21 melexi
42.  2:03.88 MrLunarWolf
43.  2:03.98 Jrg
44.  2:06.40 One Wheel
45.  2:34.16 Jacck
46.  3:20.55 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(25)
1.  1:47.68 Lim Hung
2.  1:48.03 MLGCubez
3.  1:48.16 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  1:56.54 Benyó
5.  2:03.83 michaelxfy
6.  2:07.55 turtwig
7.  2:08.86 KrokosB
8.  2:12.37 ichcubegerne
9.  2:17.99 sigalig
10.  2:23.24 nevinscph
11.  2:26.47 Brouxt Force
12.  2:27.05 dollarstorecubes
13.  2:32.90 abunickabhi
14.  2:34.08 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
15.  2:36.70 Nuuk cuber
16.  2:55.89 tommyo11
17.  2:56.82 BMcCl1
18.  3:07.59 Cooki348
19.  3:45.17 Waffles
20.  3:49.18 melexi
21.  3:57.97 Der Der
22.  4:22.41 One Wheel
23.  4:24.03 Jrg
24.  5:40.37 Cubey_Tube
25.  22:11.39 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(17)
1.  3:40.28 Lim Hung
2.  3:55.03 Benyó
3.  4:10.34 turtwig


Spoiler



4.  4:10.78 michaelxfy
5.  4:21.32 ichcubegerne
6.  4:33.71 sigalig
7.  4:59.98 nevinscph
8.  5:22.74 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
9.  5:42.13 abunickabhi
10.  6:00.45 Nuuk cuber
11.  6:09.97 tommyo11
12.  6:37.83 melexi
13.  6:41.81 Brouxt Force
14.  9:13.78 Jrg
15.  9:40.52 One Wheel
16.  10:59.47 Jacck
17.  16:10.34 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(13)
1.  5:53.31 Lim Hung
2.  6:18.34 Benyó
3.  7:10.20 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  7:30.16 michaelxfy
5.  7:53.83 sigalig
6.  7:54.27 turtwig
7.  8:09.59 nevinscph
8.  9:15.64 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
9.  11:19.58 Brouxt Force
10.  11:38.28 Nuuk cuber
11.  12:13.61 melexi
12.  15:57.16 Jrg
13.  29:50.63 MatsBergsten


*Clock*(43)
1.  4.52 MartinN13
2.  4.93 JChambers13
3.  4.97 vishwasankarcubing


Spoiler



4.  5.40 michaelxfy
5.  5.58 Kerry_Creech
6.  5.68 Liam Wadek
7.  6.07 Yunhooooo
8.  6.13 MLGCubez
9.  6.49 dollarstorecubes
10.  7.08 BradenTheMagician
11.  7.13 Lim Hung
12.  7.26 Mattia Pasquini
13.  8.05 Luke Garrett
14.  8.38 Li Xiang
15.  8.58 Parke187
16.  8.68 tJardigradHe
17.  9.18 CubicOreo
18.  9.20 Helmer Ewert
19.  9.93 Nuuk cuber
20.  9.94 Logan2017DAYR01
21.  10.06 Ricardo Zapata
22.  10.08 sean_cut4
23.  10.50 2019ECKE02
24.  11.01 DGCubes
25.  11.14 ichcubegerne
26.  11.20 revaldoah
27.  11.80 wearephamily1719
28.  12.02 Sub1Hour
29.  12.14 sigalig
30.  12.40 pizzacrust
31.  12.64 Benyó
32.  12.74 tommyo11
33.  14.13 MrKuba600
34.  14.19 Mike Hughey
35.  14.87 cubingmom2
36.  16.51 proper
37.  17.92 MrLunarWolf
38.  18.40 nevinscph
39.  20.48 Waffles
40.  20.76 abunickabhi
41.  22.60 BMcCl1
42.  53.46 MatsBergsten
43.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan


*Megaminx*(49)
1.  37.30 Heewon Seo
2.  42.58 KrokosB
3.  45.12 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  46.49 Khairur Rachim
5.  47.18 JChambers13
6.  48.92 MrKuba600
7.  51.06 asiahyoo1997
8.  51.76 vishwasankarcubing
9.  53.97 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
10.  54.31 michaelxfy
11.  54.81 OriginalUsername
12.  56.15 Lim Hung
13.  58.85 Helmer Ewert
14.  59.48 Micah Wingfield
15.  1:01.25 CubicOreo
16.  1:02.22 Mantas Urbanavicius
17.  1:03.08 dollarstorecubes
18.  1:03.59 Benyó
19.  1:16.00 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  1:16.45 Ricardo Zapata
21.  1:18.44 ichcubegerne
22.  1:20.44 tommyo11
23.  1:22.59 Logan2017DAYR01
24.  1:25.05 YR96
25.  1:26.40 proper
26.  1:27.08 Triangles_are_cubers
27.  1:30.64 Sub1Hour
28.  1:32.02 midnightcuberx
29.  1:33.56 Cubedrabbit
30.  1:35.56 nevinscph
31.  1:36.95 sigalig
32.  1:41.19 Nuuk cuber
33.  1:53.43 pizzacrust
34.  2:03.88 Parke187
34.  2:03.88 Alea
36.  2:11.09 PCCuber
37.  2:14.09 Waffles
38.  2:19.28 Cubey_Tube
39.  2:39.93 Der Der
40.  2:46.51 One Wheel
41.  3:00.33 Jacck
42.  3:13.11 melexi
43.  3:19.32 thomas.sch
44.  3:27.69 sporteisvogel
45.  4:15.14 Rubika-37-021204
46.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan
46.  DNF Bilbo7
46.  DNF abunickabhi
46.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(78)
1.  2.04 MLGCubez
2.  2.58 MichaelNielsen
3.  2.83 Mathmaster


Spoiler



4.  2.89 MartinN13
5.  2.90 MrKuba600
6.  2.98 tJardigradHe
7.  2.99 Kerry_Creech
8.  3.00 OriginalUsername
9.  3.08 Cooki348
10.  3.10 Logan2017DAYR01
11.  3.12 asacuber
12.  3.30 remopihel
13.  3.50 Helmer Ewert
14.  3.53 CubicOreo
15.  3.62 BradenTheMagician
16.  3.64 Ty Y.
17.  3.68 JChambers13
18.  3.83 leomannen
19.  4.01 Luke Garrett
20.  4.03 DGCubes
21.  4.19 michaelxfy
22.  4.34 wearephamily1719
23.  4.40 Sean Hartman
24.  4.83 CodingCuber
25.  4.84 fun at the joy
26.  4.93 VIBE_ZT
27.  5.05 sean_cut4
28.  5.17 midnightcuberx
29.  5.18 Emir Yusuf
30.  5.21 Zagros
31.  5.49 Benyó
32.  5.56 Triangles_are_cubers
33.  5.58 Parke187
33.  5.58 tommyo11
35.  5.66 Antto Pitkänen
36.  5.91 Liam Wadek
36.  5.91 Li Xiang
38.  5.95 G2013
39.  6.01 KrokosB
40.  6.02 proper
41.  6.10 Waffles
42.  6.13 Nuuk cuber
43.  6.55 CaptainCuber
44.  6.57 IndianCuber729
45.  6.59 dollarstorecubes
46.  6.67 Volcaniccubing
47.  6.72 sigalig
48.  7.09 Theodor Nordstrand
49.  7.33 Aerocuber
50.  7.37 Mike Hughey
51.  7.44 ichcubegerne
52.  7.57 YR96
53.  7.61 Ricardo Zapata
54.  7.74 d2polld
55.  7.93 Aleksandar Dukleski
56.  8.19 abunickabhi
57.  8.24 theit07
58.  8.31 Sub1Hour
59.  8.90 LittleLumos
60.  9.02 Alea
61.  10.01 cubingmom2
62.  10.14 sporteisvogel
63.  10.42 Cubedrabbit
64.  10.63 calcuber1800
65.  11.27 GamesUnlocked
66.  12.74 Jacck
67.  13.05 nevinscph
68.  13.85 Der Der
69.  13.99 Cubey_Tube
70.  14.05 MrLunarWolf
71.  14.42 TheEpicCuber
72.  15.41 Rubika-37-021204
73.  16.02 filmip
74.  19.24 I_wish_for_sub-10
75.  19.40 pb_cuber
76.  19.81 melexi
77.  22.31 TheAverageCuber
78.  36.09 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(60)
1.  8.58 MLGCubez
2.  8.95 Benjamin Warry
3.  9.36 mrsniffles01


Spoiler



4.  9.63 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  10.32 Helmer Ewert
6.  10.41 2019ECKE02
7.  10.99 Kerry_Creech
8.  11.32 Charles Jerome
9.  11.43 Luke Garrett
10.  11.63 Ty Y.
11.  11.77 Boris McCoy
12.  11.99 OriginalUsername
13.  12.39 Lim Hung
14.  12.81 remopihel
15.  13.15 Shadowjockey
16.  13.75 MrKuba600
17.  14.19 BradenTheMagician
18.  14.34 JChambers13
19.  14.42 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
20.  14.67 leomannen
21.  14.74 20luky3
22.  15.80 michaelxfy
22.  15.80 Ricardo Zapata
24.  15.85 tJardigradHe
25.  16.01 cuberkid10
26.  16.81 Benyó
27.  17.19 Sean Hartman
28.  17.20 ichcubegerne
29.  17.50 vishwasankarcubing
30.  17.87 Sub1Hour
31.  17.91 sigalig
32.  18.37 sean_cut4
33.  18.51 Logan2017DAYR01
34.  20.42 KrokosB
35.  20.53 2017LAMB06
36.  20.97 Volcaniccubing
37.  21.51 VIBE_ZT
38.  22.12 midnightcuberx
39.  22.70 CubicOreo
40.  23.50 tommyo11
41.  27.90 Liam Wadek
42.  29.09 the dnf master
43.  29.99 YR96
44.  35.37 Parke187
45.  36.59 Nuuk cuber
46.  37.04 MrLunarWolf
47.  38.97 Thecubingcuber347
48.  39.18 Mike Hughey
49.  40.88 Zagros
50.  41.78 TheEpicCuber
51.  44.22 Alea
52.  46.85 nevinscph
53.  51.00 G2013
54.  52.79 Jacck
55.  57.10 CodingCuber
56.  59.39 sporteisvogel
57.  1:00.86 filmip
58.  1:28.14 proper
59.  3:13.57 MatsBergsten
60.  DNF bennettstouder


*Skewb*(67)
1.  1.52 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.49 MLGCubez
3.  2.77 Ty Y.


Spoiler



4.  2.86 Rubadcar
5.  2.99 MrKuba600
6.  3.15 BradyCubes08
7.  3.28 Cale S
8.  3.32 OriginalUsername
9.  3.58 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  3.73 asacuber
11.  4.13 michaelxfy
12.  4.34 Volcaniccubing
12.  4.34 d2polld
14.  4.42 sean_cut4
15.  4.46 Luke Garrett
16.  4.49 leomannen
17.  4.57 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
18.  4.66 João Vinicius
19.  4.68 Helmer Ewert
19.  4.68 JChambers13
21.  4.76 CubicOreo
21.  4.76 VIBE_ZT
23.  4.91 tJardigradHe
24.  4.93 remopihel
25.  5.05 Triangles_are_cubers
26.  5.10 Kerry_Creech
27.  5.11 Sean Hartman
27.  5.11 BradenTheMagician
29.  5.16 Lim Hung
30.  5.30 Parke187
31.  5.36 dollarstorecubes
32.  5.39 KrokosB
33.  5.41 Antto Pitkänen
34.  5.46 Logan2017DAYR01
35.  5.52 Ricardo Zapata
36.  5.56 Emir Yusuf
37.  5.71 DGCubes
38.  5.82 Aleksandar Dukleski
39.  6.32 G2013
40.  6.45 Sub1Hour
41.  6.79 Liam Wadek
42.  6.82 theit07
43.  7.04 midnightcuberx
44.  7.05 Waffles
45.  7.34 proper
46.  7.48 ichcubegerne
47.  7.64 Benyó
48.  7.93 2019ECKE02
49.  8.06 tommyo11
50.  8.45 Li Xiang
51.  8.54 sigalig
52.  8.59 Alea
53.  8.64 Nuuk cuber
54.  8.89 wearephamily1719
55.  9.36 abunickabhi
56.  9.40 Thecubingcuber347
57.  9.78 IndianCuber729
58.  12.19 nevinscph
59.  12.36 Mike Hughey
60.  14.79 TheEpicCuber
61.  14.86 Rubika-37-021204
62.  16.16 cubingmom2
63.  18.76 Jacck
64.  19.59 melexi
65.  23.50 GamesUnlocked
66.  25.59 sporteisvogel
67.  30.35 MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(9)
1.  23.25 DGCubes
2.  25.66 BradenTheMagician
3.  28.23 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  31.03 Nuuk cuber
5.  34.61 KrokosB
6.  49.99 proper
7.  2:40.36 MatsBergsten
8.  8:27.25 Jacck
9.  DNF MrLunarWolf


*Mini Guildford*(13)
1.  3:19.61 MLGCubez
2.  3:50.66 michaelxfy
3.  4:06.39 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:11.62 KrokosB
5.  4:26.35 Benyó
6.  4:51.67 BradenTheMagician
7.  5:01.26 dollarstorecubes
8.  5:40.22 sigalig
9.  5:58.82 tommyo11
10.  6:34.21 Nuuk cuber
11.  7:09.62 proper
12.  12:52.81 One Wheel
13.  28:41.99 MatsBergsten


*Redi Cube*(9)
1.  8.12 dollarstorecubes
2.  8.74 DGCubes
3.  9.77 proper


Spoiler



4.  10.14 BMcCl1
5.  13.62 ichcubegerne
6.  18.75 VIBE_ZT
7.  19.68 pizzacrust
8.  28.10 Nuuk cuber
9.  41.64 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(7)
1.  24.51 DGCubes
2.  33.86 ichcubegerne
3.  34.76 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  43.26 VIBE_ZT
5.  55.33 Nuuk cuber
6.  1:13.10 Jacck
7.  1:24.71 One Wheel


*15 Puzzle*(6)
1.  14.83 thelegendary08
2.  18.86 Li Xiang
3.  23.69 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  40.38 MatsBergsten
5.  57.20 Waffles
6.  1:03.99 calcuber1800


*Speed Fewest Moves*(4)
1.  44.33 G2013
2.  62.44 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
3.  DNF DGCubes
3.  DNF MatsBergsten

*Mirror Blocks*(5)
1.  16.61 BradenTheMagician
2.  24.56 ichcubegerne
3.  47.45 Brouxt Force


Spoiler



4.  59.71 Nuuk cuber
5.  2:32.32 Ricardo Zapata


*Curvy Copter*(4)
1.  2:40.98 DGCubes
2.  4:55.99 thomas.sch
3.  7:34.18 One Wheel


Spoiler



4.  DNF VIBE_ZT


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(8)
1.  20.36 TipsterTrickster 
2.  21.17 cuberkid10
3.  32.26 Skullush


Spoiler



4.  41.80 Kit Clement
5.  1:29.17 VIBE_ZT
6.  3:03.17 Rubika-37-021204
7.  3:26.21 One Wheel
8.  3:45.11 thomas.sch



*Contest results*(186)
1.  1010 MLGCubez
2.  870 Benyó
3.  854 michaelxfy


Spoiler



4.  851 Lim Hung
5.  813 ichcubegerne
6.  805 sigalig
7.  790 OriginalUsername
8.  745 Helmer Ewert
9.  741 Luke Garrett
10.  719 Kerry_Creech
11.  718 Khairur Rachim
12.  701 MrKuba600
13.  680 KrokosB
14.  676 BradenTheMagician
15.  673 turtwig
16.  670 Sean Hartman
17.  654 CubicOreo
18.  630 asiahyoo1997
19.  613 tJardigradHe
20.  612 sean_cut4
21.  594 Logan2017DAYR01
22.  588 JChambers13
23.  581 PratikKhannaSkewb
24.  560 tommyo11
25.  548 leomannen
26.  543 Micah Wingfield
26.  543 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
26.  543 DGCubes
29.  542 Brendyn Dunagan
30.  531 nevinscph
31.  522 Nuuk cuber
32.  510 cuberkid10
33.  509 asacuber
34.  504 abunickabhi
35.  497 G2013
36.  496 Aleksandar Dukleski
36.  496 Ricardo Zapata
38.  492 Liam Wadek
39.  479 midnightcuberx
40.  472 vishwasankarcubing
41.  471 2019ECKE02
42.  464 Waffles
43.  456 Mantas Urbanavicius
44.  455 Ty Y.
45.  449 Parke187
46.  443 Charles Jerome
47.  434 Sub1Hour
48.  429 dollarstorecubes
49.  423 Cooki348
50.  418 remopihel
51.  406 Brouxt Force
52.  404 TheDubDubJr
52.  404 Heewon Seo
54.  390 FaLoL
55.  372 BMcCl1
56.  370 wearephamily1719
57.  367 Antto Pitkänen
58.  362 VIBE_ZT
59.  350 YR96
60.  349 João Vinicius
61.  340 agradess2
62.  334 MichaelNielsen
63.  326 Rubadcar
64.  323 proper
65.  320 d2polld
66.  310 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
67.  308 Zagros
68.  307 the dnf master
69.  301 xyzzy
70.  298 MartinN13
71.  295 Volcaniccubing
72.  294 Cale S
73.  291 MCuber
74.  290 BradyCubes08
75.  280 Legomanz
76.  279 Triangles_are_cubers
77.  278 IndianCuber729
78.  271 2017LAMB06
79.  267 ExultantCarn
80.  264 CodingCuber
81.  257 MatsBergsten
82.  252 Alea
83.  241 20luky3
84.  239 Jacck
85.  234 NathanaelCubes
86.  227 mrsniffles01
87.  226 Theodor Nordstrand
88.  225 GenTheThief
89.  224 Mason Gatrell
90.  216 Der Der
91.  212 Li Xiang
92.  211 pizzacrust
92.  211 bennettstouder
94.  210 LittleLumos
95.  209 Cubedrabbit
96.  203 qaz
97.  201 Cubey_Tube
98.  198 PCCuber
99.  185 Imran Rahman
100.  171 theit07
101.  170 xtreme cuber2007
101.  170 Thecubingcuber347
103.  168 Mike Hughey
104.  167 melexi
105.  166 One Wheel
106.  165 FlatMars
107.  164 MikaSmulders
108.  157 NoProblemCubing
108.  157 Winfaza
110.  156 Fred Lang
111.  153 leolrg
112.  152 sporteisvogel
112.  152 breadears
114.  146 thatkid
115.  142 Cubing Forever
116.  141 Jrg
117.  139 Aerocuber
118.  138 Findnf
119.  137 brad711
120.  135 Emir Yusuf
121.  133 Nutybaconator
122.  132 revaldoah
122.  132 TheEpicCuber
124.  131 MrLunarWolf
125.  129 lumes2121
125.  129 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
127.  122 Rubika-37-021204
128.  119 porkyp10
129.  118 Mathmaster
130.  114 chancet4488
131.  113 Bilbo7
132.  108 Davoda_IV
133.  107 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
134.  102 CubableYT
134.  102 Keenan Johnson
134.  102 drpfisherman
137.  83 Keroma12
138.  81 鄧南英
138.  81 CaptainCuber
140.  80 calcuber1800
141.  78 [email protected]
142.  77 RainbowsAndStuff
143.  75 Scrambled
144.  68 Lupus3141
144.  68 filmip
146.  67 pb_cuber
146.  67 cubingmom2
148.  63 Benjamin Warry
149.  60 GamesUnlocked
150.  56 freshcuber.de
150.  56 fun at the joy
150.  56 SentsuiJack2403
153.  54 Boris McCoy
154.  52 I_wish_for_sub-10
155.  51 RyanSoh
156.  50 Shadowjockey
157.  49 Lux
158.  48 thomas.sch
159.  42 trangium
160.  41 anna4f
161.  39 Yunhooooo
161.  39 CFOP INC
163.  38 Mattia Pasquini
164.  37 huypendragon
165.  36 KP-20359
166.  35 MarkA64
167.  32 Simon31415
168.  30 GAN CUBER
169.  29 Hyperion
170.  26 Saimun
171.  22 arbivara
172.  21 DiamondGolem12
172.  21 TaliwangCube
174.  17 flyingk
174.  17 UPCHAN
176.  13 Neatcubing
176.  13 OriEy
176.  13 TheAverageCuber
179.  12 TipsterTrickster 
180.  10 Skullush
181.  9 thelegendary08
181.  9 GT8590
181.  9 Kit Clement
184.  8 Bobcuber123
185.  6 seungju choi
185.  6 TyGuy


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 3, 2021)

186 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 73!

That means our winner this week is *MCuber!* Congratulations!!


----------

